# Aftermarket interiors for Altima?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

I would like to buy a 2002 or 2003 Altima but I'd like a better interior than the standards. I agree with many of the reviews that say the interiors use too much plastic and look cheap.

Can anyone refer me to aftermarket interiors? Has anyone installed any? I'd appreciate your advice.

Thanks!


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Check out http://www.leatherseats.com/ there is currently a group buy at Altima.net. There are also some dash kits on the market, check out ebay or http://www.exoticwooddash.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks a lot. They look like two good resources. I'll investigate.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

PhilGood said:


> *Check out http://www.leatherseats.com/ there is currently a group buy at Altima.net. There are also some dash kits on the market, check out ebay or http://www.exoticwooddash.com/ *


Thats great, they have Evolution Shift Knobs! I`ve been looking for a dealer.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

So far... I have made a dead pedal and aluminum accent pieces for the front and rear doors.

The door pieces match the handles rather well and break up the giant sea of cheap plastic on the doors.

I am making the dead pedals clear coated and for sale..

As far as the door accents...they are far too much work and I would really have to like someone to make these farkers again.

The nice thing is that all pieces are removable and leave no trace of ever being there...So when you sell the car remove them and sell tham on ebay


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you have any pics of the stuff you made?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Our project 3.5 has two tone leather from leatherseats.com:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/1/1/


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

raidertrh said:


> *Do you have any pics of the stuff you made? *


 Yes I do. If you want to see the stuff..send me an email and I will send you pics back..Bill


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

my interior upgrades incluede, brushed alum dash kit, momo shift knob, ichibahn shift boot, ichibahn pedals with dead pedal, factory leather. and tinted windows. next on my list is to upgrade to the 2003 factory leather arm rest. i think these improvements dress up the interior and make it look a little more classy, the standard black interior just looks too plain to me. i love the contrast between the silver and black.

some of my pics:


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

where did you get the brushed dash kit and how much did it cost, i like it


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

gtwoo, nice job. I like your interior a lot.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

the dash kit was an added bonus from the dealer (was a show room car) but i was able to track down who makes it, exotic wood dash 

the alum. does have a rubbery coating on it, there are a few other kits that have a hard plasitc coating, but some people experienced cracking when it expands due to the heat in the summer


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

249 isnt that bad for this i think, but how easy is it to install i wonder..... o, also is it just plastic or what


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i didn't install it, but usually you clean the dash and stick it on with 3m tape, the backing of it is metal but the surface it a urathane (spell?) coating


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Dave, I love the aftermarket leather. What was the install like. Worth doing on your own or should it be taken in somewhere?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

here is some close ups of the dash 


















here is a little upgrade i added to help out the factory Bose


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thats great, they have Evolution Shift Knobs! I`ve been looking for a dealer. *


I have a Grant Evo in carbon fiber/ silver got it from car and truck add on's.com for $59.99- which was the best price I could find for Grant no tax & very low shipping..
truckaddons.com

or email me and I will get you the guys name I delt with- I have it somewhere.

~Jenn


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _
> *I have a Grant Evo in carbon fiber/ silver got it from car and truck add on's.com for $59.99- which was the best price I could find for Grant no tax & very low shipping..
> truckaddons.com
> 
> ...


Jenn here is the site: Pick a Knob for me, I have two in mind........www.exoticwooddash.com/shifters.htm


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Dave (active tuning) did you install the leather yourself?

Sorry-repost won't let me delete it


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

gtw00 is your alty called the "touring edition"? i saw one like 4 months before i bought my alty and it had that same dash on it


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

nope, but i know what you are talking about, that one has the 2 tone leather and alum dash kit.

mine was one from the show room of one of the near by dealers, they added the dash kit, tinted the windows and added a spoiler. only wish that they also added some nice rims to the deal. the car after mine had rims and the trenz grill.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *here is some close ups of the dash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George look at all the Red Lights, you need servicing........


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

o shit, there are a lot of lights lit up, i should go check that out


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *George look at all the Red Lights, you need servicing........ *


George loves to be Serviced


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

that i do, nothing like a lube job and getting serviced


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *that i do, nothing like a lube job and getting serviced  *


For Sure; Wanted: Meaningful Overnight Relationship.

That will turn off your lights George....


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

I have the side airbags in the seat. Will it work if I redo the seats with new leather and will it void the warranty of seat?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

im not sure about that, i sent an email to leatherseats.com asking about that for you.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *I have the side airbags in the seat. Will it work if I redo the seats with new leather and will it void the warranty of seat? *


Yes it will work. Thety have to know that you have the side bags in the seat. They are made differently.

As far as warranty....May want to talk to your dealer about that. I would think that it does not void it...But you know Nissan service..Anything to get out of paying


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes it will work. Thety have to know that you have the side bags in the seat. They are made differently.
> 
> As far as warranty....May want to talk to your dealer about that. I would think that it does not void it...But you know Nissan service..Anything to get out of paying *


The stiching in the seat is weaker so it can break away, no shit


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *Thanks for the info *


I really like the aftermarket two toned leather seats. They are really nice. I would have wine and black if I had to do over again. Anyway, I have to live with the OEM black for now


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *Jenn here is the site: Pick a Knob for me, I have two in mind........www.exoticwooddash.com/shifters.htm *


I like the black leather and silver one really #1325, I have the black leather silver mesh/carbon fiber and silver one and the carbon fiber is not coated and starts to "shed" after awhile- so I am thinking of switching- the carbon fiber in all black would be nice too, but the silver top will go well with Willys dead pedal and coming accents. My .02 email me if you would like some pictures of the Grant installed. ~Jenn


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *I like the black leather and silver one really #1325, I have the black leather silver mesh/carbon fiber and silver one and the carbon fiber is not coated and starts to "shed" after awhile- so I am thinking of switching- the carbon fiber in all black would be nice too, but the silver top will go well with Willys dead pedal and coming accents. My .02 email me if you would like some pictures of the Grant installed. ~Jenn *


That`s one and the other I had in mind was #1335


----------

